# Salt Fork bass fishing



## Red1 (May 3, 2011)

I was talking to some bass fishermen the other day and they said that Salt Fork is called "The Dead Sea" for bass fishing anymore. Is this true? It used to be a great lake to fish, but I haven't been there for 10-15 years.


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

Tappan and Clendening also referred to as the "dead sea". It is a common term used by FRUSTRATED fishermen.

I went to Salt Fork last year once. I would say it was about average for Ohio. Largemouth in the 1-3 pound range and some smallies about a pound.

There is one thing that I did find odd though. While it was dark, I was shining a light into the water and did not see any baitfish move toward the light. Normally, minnows will come to the light. STRANGE


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Red1 said:


> I was talking to some bass fishermen the other day and they said that Salt Fork is called "The Dead Sea" for bass fishing anymore. Is this true? It used to be a great lake to fish, but I haven't been there for 10-15 years.


They are wrong.


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

DEAD SEA!............No way.....


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I would say that the main reason for that title among bass fisherman, especially tourny fisherman, is mostly on account of the 15 in. Min. Limit. It's a tough place to find 5 fish over 15 in. Lots of low weights at weigh-ins. Big usually a few real nice fish come in and make up for the lack of numbers.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## ZEBRACON1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Salt Fork - DEAD SEA, Tappan - DEAD SEA, Clendening - DEAD SEA..... that also goes for Leesville , Atwood , WillsCreek , Piedmont and all the other MWCD lakes. They're all a waste of your time... do not go to any of them !


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Tappan and Atwood definitely not the Dead Sea! I do very well at both of these lakes for bass!


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope my reply was taken in the correct manner. I love all of the area lakes and do great in them.

I was trying to make the point to believe only what you see on the water, not what you hear.


----------



## ZEBRACON1 (Feb 15, 2008)

I was just being sarcastic. Sorry. Go to one of the weigh-ins at Clendening or Piedmont once and check out the weights. Atwood and Leesville are usually good producers also. I haven't been able to check out Tappan or Salt Fork tourneys lately. You just gotta know where to get em.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

No offense taken. I thought it was funny!


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

JignPig Guide said:


> They are wrong.


jignpig is in the know...so i would say its not a dead sea


----------



## Robert Woodson (Mar 24, 2005)

Hey Guys, 
Let's keep this thread going with some helpful info. I'll be going down there again in two weeks for a twice yearly gathering with my Ohiofisherman Group. I've got a campsite reserved for the 3rd through the 5th; and we'll be having a potluck dinner on the fourth...lemme know if anybody's gonna be around then. (Wanna go MPD?) 

I've always done alright at Salt Fork and have really been doing progressively better each trip as I become more familiar with the lake there...it's an awesome place really. I nailed some good fish the last couple times out (June and August of last year) and had a buddy fishing from my boat bring in an enormous Smally there that sure got my attention.

BTW...
I wonder, is OGF planning an outing down there again this year?

Good Fishing, 
Woody in Akron
Portage Lakes/Coventry


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

I have always fished this lake post-spawn so my info may not be very helpful.

I usually do OK throwing deep cranks off of points. Lipless cranks burned near wood and weeds work too. Soft plastics have not produced so much for me.


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

Last Sundays SEOLT tourney 1st place 16.34 lbs not bad for a dead sea ah


----------



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

The Dead Sea seems a little harsh. I am also with the SEOLTT and saw the fish turned in. Two of the bass turned in was over 4 lbs. Not too shabby for a dead sea. It is called do your homework. Take the time to find the big ones. Study time, fishing in practice and great patience will get you those big ones. Dont just be a weekend angler, get out and find those big ones. The pros will say it constantly, you have to want em to get em.


----------

